# Database Discussions > Sybase >  DSN Creation Error:Connection can't established

## sharmanjali87

Dear Friends,

I am new to Sybase.The problem I am facing that I am unable to create DSN for Sybase Server through Sybase client and from the Data Sources(ODBC) from control Panel using Adaptive Server Enterprise 15.0.2.Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks & Regards,
Anjali

----------

